# VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware haben mit dem PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition das neue Flaggschiff unter den PCGH-PCs konfiguriert. Die Highlights sind u. a. eine 6-Kern-CPU von Intel und eine übertaktete Geforce GTX 1080.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*


----------



## Darkscream (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*



> Unsere Bilder,  Benchmarks und Lautstärkemessung haben wir mit einer Asus GTX 1080 Strix  gemacht. Allerdings ist der PC mit der Strix im 3D-Modus lauter als ein  PC mit einer Founders Edition. Nach unserer Marktübersicht mit  Custom-Design-Karten und der neu gesammelten Erfahrung wählen wir jetzt  für diesen PC lieber ein anderes Modell aus


Ich hoffe mal eure neu gesammelte Erfahrung wird auch in die GraKa Tests mit einfließen. Gerade jetzt wo die GraKas immer breiter werden bekommen Karten mit einer Lamellenausrichtung wie sie die Asus hat (ganz viele) ein Problem mit einer sich stark aufheizenden Seitenwand. Ein gedämmtes Gehäuse macht es schlimmer, ein schmales Gehäuse macht es schlimmer.... ein schmales gedämmtes Gehäuse, wie das Cooltek Antiphon stellt eine Art Worst-Case-Szenario für solch eine Ausrichtung, gerade für breite Karten da.
Übernehmt ihr es nicht könnt ihr Lautstärke und Temperaturmessungen genau so gut weg lassen, weil sie nichts mit der Realität zu tun haben und nur das mögliche Potenzial des Kühlers beschreiben.
Ergänzung:
tomshardware kommt zu der gleichen Erkenntnis.


> Die Karte wird im geschlossenen Aufbau umso leiser, umso mehr Platz zwischen ihr und der Seitenwand verbleibt. Außerdem ist ein Aiflow vom Gehäuseboden bzw. unterhalb der Karte hilfreicher, als ein ungesteuerter Lufteinlass von der Gehäusevorderseite aus.


Quelle: Lufter und Gerauschemission ("Lautstarke") - Dual-Slot-Design: EVGA GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 Gaming im Test


----------



## aRestless (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*

Drei Nachfragen:

* Der Artikel sagt im Wesentlichen "da kommt irgendeine andere Grafikkarte rein". Ab wann wird feststehen welche das ist?
* Werden die Extreme-PCs ebenfalls noch mit den Custom-Designs aktualisiert? Wenn die Custom-Designs genauso viel kosten und, wie auch hier im Artikel gesagt, die deutlich höhere Leistung haben, sind die Extreme-PCs derzeit definitiv eine schlechte Wahl.
* Würden Mainboard, Netzteil und Gehäuse es bei den Extreme/Ultimate-PCs zulassen später eine zweite GPU für SLI hinzuzufügen?

Dankeschön,
aRestless


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*



aRestless schrieb:


> Drei Nachfragen:
> 
> * Der Artikel sagt im Wesentlichen "da kommt irgendeine andere Grafikkarte rein". Ab wann wird feststehen welche das ist?
> * Werden die Extreme-PCs ebenfalls noch mit den Custom-Designs aktualisiert? Wenn die Custom-Designs genauso viel kosten und, wie auch hier im Artikel gesagt, die deutlich höhere Leistung haben, sind die Extreme-PCs derzeit definitiv eine schlechte Wahl.
> ...



Punkt 1: Aktuell ist es so, dass bei Alternate keine Custom-Karte lieferbar ist. Sobald Alternate Ware hat, gebe dir mir eine Info welche Karte die verbauen könnten. Dann bespreche ich das mit Raff und schau mir den PCGH-Test der Karte an. Dann wird entschieden welche Karte verbaut wird. Vermutlich schreibe ich es dann auch in den Artikel mit rein welches Modell genau verbaut wird.

Punkt 2: Erst mal nicht, da Custom-Karten derzeit so gut wie gar nicht lieferbar sind. Beim Ultimate-PC nehmen wir es dagegen in Kauf, dass es dann eben etwas dauert, bis er lagernd ist.

Punkt 3: Ja, ich sehe da keine Probleme, die Reserven des 550-Watt-Netzteils sind hoch genug. Vermutlich kommst du selbst im SLI-Betrieb auf max 450 Watt. Getestet haben wir das aber nicht.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*



aRestless schrieb:


> * Würden Mainboard, Netzteil und Gehäuse es bei den Extreme/Ultimate-PCs zulassen später eine zweite GPU für SLI hinzuzufügen?



Kommt darauf an.
Die Customer Karten haben in der Regel 2x PCIe Anschlüsse. Zwei Karten bräuchten also 4x PCIe.
Das Netzteil bietet aber keine 4x PCIe Anschlüsse und mit Adaptern würde ich nicht arbeiten.


Zum Mainboard Asus X99 Strix oder A II.
Soweit ich das richtig gelesen habe, wird der zusätzliche 4 Pin ATX Anschluss benötigt, sonst startet der Rechner nicht.
Wäre daher sinnvoll, wenn PCGH das mal in der Redaktion testen könnte, sobald die Mainboards in der Redaktion verfügbar sind.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an.
> Die Customer Karten haben in der Regel 2x PCIe Anschlüsse. Zwei Karten bräuchten also 4x PCIe.
> Das Netzteil bietet aber keine 4x PCIe Anschlüsse und mit Adaptern würde ich nicht arbeiten.
> 
> ...



Ja das stimmt, elegant ist SLI mit Adaptern nicht, würde aber wohl gehen. Sollte man aber ausprobieren, bevor man voreilig ein sehr teures Netzteil mit 4 PCIe-Anschlüssen kauft. 

Zum Mainboard: Der PC startet definitiv mit einem 8-pin-Kabel, das 4-pin-Kabel ist wie im Artikel/Handbuch beschrieben nur optional: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Ubertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K  - Bildergalerie, Bild 24


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt, elegant ist SLI mit Adaptern nicht, würde aber wohl gehen. Sollte man aber ausprobieren, bevor man voreilig ein sehr teures Netzteil mit 4 PCIe-Anschlüssen kauft.



Na ja. Wer sich Grafikkarten für insgesamt über 1000€ kauft, sollte meiner Meinung nach noch etwas Geld für ein passendes Netzteil übrig haben.
Das PCGH Netzteil aus dem Rechner kann man ja weiter verkaufen -- oder erlischt dann die Garantie für den gesamten Rechner? Das weiß ich gerade nicht.
Abgesehen davon ist das PCGH Case ist meines Erachtens sowieso nicht wirklich für SLI geeignet. 
für Multi GPU empfehle ich selbst eher ein größeres Case, einfach um mehr Volumen zu haben.


----------



## aRestless (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*

Dankeschön für die Antworten.



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Punkt 2: Erst mal nicht, da Custom-Karten derzeit so gut wie gar nicht lieferbar sind. Beim Ultimate-PC nehmen wir es dagegen in Kauf, dass es dann eben etwas dauert, bis er lagernd ist.



Ist also nur eine Frage der Zeit. Ging mir auch nicht darum dass die Extreme-PCs schnellstmöglich aktualisiert werden, sondern dass wenn die klar bessere Custom-Design-Alternative zur Verfügung steht, diese auch genutzt wird. Auch wenn ichs natürlich verstehen kann, dass auch aktuell PCs mit (verfügbaren) 10X0er-Karten im Angebot sein müssen, warte ich dann doch lieber die 1 bis 2 Monate ab, um dann die klar bessere Variante zu haben.



Threshold schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist das PCGH Case ist meines Erachtens sowieso nicht wirklich für SLI geeignet.
> für Multi GPU empfehle ich selbst eher ein größeres Case, einfach um mehr Volumen zu haben.



Sowas in der Richtung hab ich mir schon gedacht. Danke für die Einschätzung.


----------



## matti30 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*

was mich stutzig macht, die FE soll leiser! sein als die Custom? Wie geht sowas? :p Wäre ja nicht gerade ein Kaufargument für die Strix.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*

Das ist nur der Strix geschuldet, weil die schlicht unter Last zu laut ist.
Eine Palit oder Gasinward ist da deutlich leiser und daher besser.
Die Customer Karten sind halt noch nicht lieferbar, daher würde ich auch warten mit dem Kauf, bis Customer karten verbaut werden und der Referenz Schrott entsorgt wird.


----------



## chiller1986 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist nur der Strix geschuldet, weil die schlicht unter Last zu laut ist.
> Eine Palit oder Gasinward ist da deutlich leiser und daher besser.
> Die Customer Karten sind halt noch nicht lieferbar, daher würde ich auch warten mit dem Kauf, bis Customer karten verbaut werden und der Referenz Schrott entsorgt wird.



Viel Spaß mit dem Schrott von Palit oder Gainward xD

Wenn  man auf Spulenfiepen steht


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*

Na auf die Quellen bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Freiheraus (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*

Interessant mal direkt ne Bestätigung aus erster Hand zu haben, das Pascal Custom-Karten praktisch nicht lieferbar sind. Selbst bei der GTX 1080 wurden die Boardpartner wohl vom vorgezogenem Launch überrrascht. Founders Editions rollen bestimmt den Markt auf!


----------



## Lichtfaenger (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*

.....


----------



## vatilee (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*

Ich überlege ernsthaft diese PC zu bestellen. Können mir hier die Fachleute bitte mitteilen, was Sie von diesem Gerät halten.(Bitte unabhängig davon, dass bei Selberbau es natürlich viel günstiger wäre).

Sind die zusammengestellten Produkte hochwertig und ausreichend gerade Kühlung und Netzteil?

Eine Frage noch an den Hersteller-wann ist denn mit der Lieferbarkeit des Produktes zu rechnen oder muss man erst bestellen und dann wird angefangen zu bauen?


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*

Der Rechner ist schon ganz gut.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie das mit dem zusätzlichen 4 Pin Anschluss ist. Laut Asus sollte der eingesteckt sein. Das Seaasonic PCGH Netztei hat aber keinen extra 4 Pin Stecker.
Da würde ich mal genauer nachfragen bzw. eventuell einen Adapter kaufen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Rechner ist schon ganz gut.
> Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie das mit dem zusätzlichen 4 Pin Anschluss ist. Laut Asus sollte der eingesteckt sein. Das Seaasonic PCGH Netztei hat aber keinen extra 4 Pin Stecker.
> Da würde ich mal genauer nachfragen bzw. eventuell einen Adapter kaufen.



Der Anschluss ist nur optional, siehe PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Ubertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K  - Bildergalerie, Bild 24


----------



## Lichtfaenger (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*

Ich überlege ebenfalls den Rechner zu ordern. Von daher noch eine Frage die Spezialisten hier:

Wenn ich *zusätzlich* eine M.2 NVMe SSD kaufe, diese dann mit dem OSW10 x64 bespiele, habe ich dann noch immer die volle Anzahl der 'Lanes' bei dem i7-6800 oder wird dann was beschnitten oder 'geshared'? Hätte ich dann (ggfs.) nicht die volle Brandbreite, da hier weniger Lanes - im Vergleich zum i-7 6850 - gegeben sind?


----------



## vatilee (3. August 2016)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*

Wann kann man denn mit der Verfügbarkeit rechnen-noch im August?


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2016)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*



Lichtfaenger schrieb:


> Wenn ich *zusätzlich* eine M.2 NVMe SSD kaufe, diese dann mit dem OSW10 x64 bespiele, habe ich dann noch immer die volle Anzahl der 'Lanes' bei dem i7-6800 oder wird dann was beschnitten oder 'geshared'? Hätte ich dann (ggfs.) nicht die volle Brandbreite, da hier weniger Lanes - im Vergleich zum i-7 6850 - gegeben sind?



Das Strix hat nur einen M.2 Slot. Der kriegt seine Lanes von der CPU. Der 6800k hat z.b. dann noch 24 weitere Lanes, da 4 Lanes weg sind.
Oder meinst du jetzt, dass du eine Karte einbauen willst, die dann eine weitere M.2 SSD drauf hat?


----------



## Lichtfaenger (3. August 2016)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Strix hat nur einen M.2 Slot. Der kriegt seine Lanes von der CPU. Der 6800k hat z.b. dann noch 24 weitere Lanes, da 4 Lanes weg sind.
> Oder meinst du jetzt, dass du eine Karte einbauen willst, die dann eine weitere M.2 SSD drauf hat?



Ich umschreibe es mal wie folgt, da ich leider die Tendenz habe, mich manchmal etwas zu kompliziert ausdrücken:

 Aktuell ist lt. Ausschreibung im Rechner eine 1 TB SSD drin. Neben der 3 TB HD. Diese benötigen sicherlich doch auch einige 'Lanes', oder?  
Angedacht ist hierzu dann zusätzlich eine (z. B.) Samsung 950 Pro 512 GB interne SSD (M.2 mit NVMe, PCI Express 3.0). 
Somit wären final dann 3 Datenspeicher im Rechner.  

Da die Grafikkarte sicherlich die meisten 'lanes' beansprucht - ich lese hier immer 16x, 8x, 4x usw. - stellt sich für mich die Frage, ob dann alle Geräte noch auf der maximalen Geschwindigkeit laufen können oder ob hier etwas 'bremst'. So etwas habe ich kürzlich in einem anderen Beitrag gelesen. Von daher auch die Fragestellung.

PS: Früher war das alles kein Thema bzw. habe ich nie hierzu was gelesen. Da gab es nur SCSI oder so ... Alles wird immer komplizierter!


----------



## Lichtfaenger (4. August 2016)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*



vatilee schrieb:


> Wann kann man denn mit der Verfügbarkeit rechnen-noch im August?



Da ich mich auch für den Rechner interessiere, habe ich gestern am späten Nachmittag eine Anfrage an ALTERNATE gesendet. 
Heute morgen kam schon die Antwort. Schnell sind die ja schon. Nur nicht mit dem Gerät 

[...]
_
"Leider hat der von Ihnen gewünschte Artikel derzeit einen unbekannten
Liefertermin. Auch der Hersteller/Vorlieferant kann aktuell keine genaueren
Angaben machen."_

[...]


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. August 2016)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*



vatilee schrieb:


> Wann kann man denn mit der Verfügbarkeit rechnen-noch im August?



Habe mit Alternate gesprochen, die haben jetzt alle benötigten Komponenten zusammen und bauen Anfang nächster Woche eine kleine Menge dieses PCs. Vorbesteller werden wie immer bevorzugt beliefert.


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2016)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*



Lichtfaenger schrieb:


> Ich umschreibe es mal wie folgt, da ich leider die Tendenz habe, mich manchmal etwas zu kompliziert ausdrücken:
> 
> Aktuell ist lt. Ausschreibung im Rechner eine 1 TB SSD drin. Neben der 3 TB HD. Diese benötigen sicherlich doch auch einige 'Lanes', oder?
> Angedacht ist hierzu dann zusätzlich eine (z. B.) Samsung 950 Pro 512 GB interne SSD (M.2 mit NVMe, PCI Express 3.0).
> ...



Also, die SSD und die HDD sind am PCH angeschlossen, der hat nichts mit den Lanes der CPU zu tun.
Die CPU hat 28 Lanes.
16 gehen für die Grafikkarte weg.
Du hast dann noch 12 Lanes. Davon kannst du 4 für die M.2 SSD verwenden. Bleiben noch 8 Lanes.
Keine Sorge, du kannst die M.2 SSD einbauen und hast trotzdem die vollen 16 Lanes für die Grafikkarte.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (4. August 2016)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Habe mit Alternate gesprochen, die haben jetzt alle benötigten Komponenten zusammen und bauen Anfang nächster Woche eine kleine Menge dieses PCs. Vorbesteller werden wie immer bevorzugt beliefert.



Ich habe gestern spätnachmittags mit ALTERNATE gemailt, da war noch von gar keinem (genaueren) Liefertermin die Rede. 
Kommunikation / Schnittstellenmanagement 'par excellence' ...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. August 2016)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*

naja du telefonierst vermutlich mit jemandem von der Hotline und ich habe natürlich den direkten Draht in die PC-Produktion. Von den Planungen dort weiß ein Hotline-Mitarbeiter natürlich nichts. Davon abgesehen wird es jetzt auch auf der Webseite anders dargestellt und nicht mehr als "Liefertermin unbekannt".


----------



## vatilee (5. August 2016)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*

Noch eine Frage zur GRAKA-auf der Internetseite steht bei Update das eine GTX 1080 von Zotac verbaut wird. Ist dies noch so?


----------



## Lichtfaenger (10. August 2016)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*



vatilee schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage zur GRAKA-auf der Internetseite steht bei Update das eine GTX 1080 von Zotac verbaut wird. Ist dies noch so?



Nein, das kommt immer auf die Verfügbarkeit an. Eine der nachfolgend verwendeten Karten wird verbaut:

ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme          
Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Phoenix GLH        
Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Gamerock Premium     
MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G    
EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW Gaming

Gruß,
Lichtfaenger


----------



## Lichtfaenger (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*

Moin, moin!

zwischenzeitlich wird der PC als "Jetzt bestellen, versandfertig in 1 Tag" angepriesen"! 

Nachdem jetzt seit Vorstellung der neuen Grakas einige Zeit verstrichen ist, sollte doch nunmehr die Möglichkeit bestehen, eine *verbindlich zugesicherte *Grafikkarte wie z.B. die ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme zu ordern und diese in den Bestellvorgang mit aufzunehmen. Hierfür würde ich auch gerne eine gewisse Wartezeit in Kauf nehmen. 

So viel umständlicher kann das bei einer Grafikkarte nicht sein, oder? Einstecken, konfigurieren und fertig. Wie jetzt aktuell zu lesen ist, haben z.B. die EVGA-Customkarten gewisse Temperaturprobleme und dann möchte ich nicht gerade so einen Hitzkopf im PC haben! 

Zweite Frage: auf der ALTERNATE-Seite ist unter den Kundenmeinungen aktuell folgendes zu lesen:

[...] _Den einzigen Kritikpunkt den ich bisher habe ist die Tatsache das der Rechner vom Einschalten bis zum Start von Windows 10 eine gefühlte halbe Ewigkeit braucht, aber ich denke dass das an Einstellungen im Bios liegt. _[...]

Wie kann das sein?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*

Im Artikel steht welche Grafikkarten wir bei Alternate freigegeben haben, mehr kann ich dazu leider nicht sagen, da müsstest du dich an Alternate wenden.

2. Frage: Mit so einer schwammige Aussage dieses Users kann ich jetzt nichts anfangen, der PC bootet genauso schnell wie die anderen Rechner auch. Evtl. stimmt etwas mit seiner Windows-Installation nicht.


----------



## KempA (3. November 2016)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*



Lichtfaenger schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Zweite Frage: auf der ALTERNATE-Seite ist unter den Kundenmeinungen aktuell folgendes zu lesen:
> 
> ...



Boot Time X99  ? Kannst hier ja mal lesen. Liegt einfach an X99.


----------



## ForrestGump (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*

Wer kauft sich denn so einen SCHROTT ????

Graka ansich eigendlich ok  nur die GPU naja ......
CPU i7  6800K gibt es bessere für weniger Geld !!
SSD ist OK
HDD ist zu langsam 
Asus STRIX X99 zu alt
Der RAM sollte gegen einen g-skill tauschen werden 
CPU Kühler ist schon ok 
NT einfach nur ein billiges Teil !!!


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*

Hey, das Asus Strix X99 kam mit Broadwell E auf den Markt.


----------



## Gysi1901 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*



ForrestGump schrieb:


> Wer kauft sich denn so einen SCHROTT ????
> 
> Graka ansich eigendlich ok  nur die GPU naja ......
> CPU i7  6800K gibt es bessere für weniger Geld !!
> ...


Erstens ist das Netzteil gar nicht schlecht (und bestimmt nicht billig), zweitens ist dieser Thread über ein Jahr alt. Du willst PCGH nicht ernsthaft vorwerfen, dass sie im Sommer 2016 keine Ryzen-CPUs verbaut haben, oder?


----------



## PanikGOW (12. August 2017)

*AW: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Übertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K [Anzeige]*

zu alt ist der X99 auch noch nicht. mein Rampage v E10 läuft wie blöde und bootet perfekt.


----------

